

Show HN: Bumpvalue – shake or click to race your friends and the world - ymodulo
https://www.bumpvalue.com/

======
ymodulo
Developer here.

The bumpvalue service allows anyone to create shared values that can be
increased by shaking your mobile device (or, of course, by clicking on a fat
button). There is no upper limit on the value. No login requirements. Multiple
users can bump the same value.

As time goes by, the value slowly decreases to zero.

There is no real use for this :) Or, there is an infinite amount of use cases.
Feel free to suggest how you would like to use it!

And, yes, there is a JSON API.

